# I can't compile libtorrent and rtorrent on FreeBSD 10-alpha4



## Oleg_NYC (Oct 4, 2013)

I can't compile libtorrent and rtorrent on FreeBSD 10-ALPHA4. When I go to the /usr/ports/net-p2p/libtorrent directory and type `make install clean`, I get this error:

```
In file included from block.cc:44:
In file included from ./../../protocol/peer_connection_base.h:42:
./../../torrent/poll.h:49:16: error: no member named 'tr1' in namespace 'std'
  typedef std::tr1::function<Poll* ()> slot_poll;
          ~~~~~^
./../../torrent/poll.h:49:29: error: expected member name or ';' after declaration specifiers
  typedef std::tr1::function<Poll* ()> slot_poll;
  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~^
./../../torrent/poll.h:94:10: error: unknown type name 'slot_poll'
  static slot_poll&   slot_create_poll() { return m_slot_create_poll; }
         ^
./../../torrent/poll.h:97:10: error: unknown type name 'slot_poll'
  static slot_poll    m_slot_create_poll;
         ^
In file included from block.cc:44:
In file included from ./../../protocol/peer_connection_base.h:47:
```

Well, clang produces those errors, but if I compile libtorrent and rtorrent with gcc46 or gcc48, then rtorrent segfaults when I try to start it. Any idea how to resolve this problem?


----------

